# Partner Dashboard showing last 10 events only



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

I noticed this last night at home but it seems our dashboard is only showing details of the last 10 events (rides + cancellations). In the past I remember being able to scroll my whole history (only been driving about 6 weeks). 

I logged on to it using my mac with Chrome and Safari. Also using my Windows laptop with Chrome and Explorer and still just 10 events showing.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

same issue, just reloaded my phone and it also only shows the last 10.

also, are the fare amounts we see on the driver phone the same as what shows on the dashboard? I could of sworn 1 of my rides was $36, but dashboard shows it as $31.


----------



## Sancho737 (Jul 2, 2014)

Seems like we need to keep track of trips as they happen now.


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

This must be a programming error. Otherwise it would mean that if you were driving for several hours and did more than 10 rides during that period you couldn't see the first ride of the day once you got home. That would be ludicrous.


----------



## jo5eph (Jul 14, 2014)

Sounds like they might be trying to hide something. They might be betting on the fact we have always depended on them to always list our past trips. Something doesnt seem right though.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

Sancho737 said:


> Anyone else having this issue?


Yep me too. Saw this problem earlier when I wanted to get the mileage from a ride the day before. Not sure if it will be corrected or if it is permanent, but if you need to review a ride, you can get the ride ID from your partner invoices for that day or week. Once you have the ID copy and paste it to the end of the link you click from the current list of ten rides.

For instance:

"https://partners.uber.com/#!/trips/pznwayrj"

Just delete the "pznwayrj" from the link and replace it with the ID of the ride you want to review.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

Sancho737 said:


> I noticed this last night at home but it seems our dashboard is only showing details of the last 10 events (rides + cancellations). In the past I remember being able to scroll my whole history (only been driving about 6 weeks).
> 
> I logged on to it using my mac with Chrome and Safari. Also using my Windows laptop with Chrome and Explorer and still just 10 events showing.
> 
> Anyone else having this issue?


Same issue here, started yesterday and continues till now. I emailed them and they said that it is a technical issue which they are working to resolve.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

Oh brother, when you thought it couldn't get any worst with this company....

Here in Orlando tolls are not added automatically, I need to lookup my trip numbers to request by email a toll refund.

Can't wait for Lyft....


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

This is recent issue since last Friday. I reported to Uber support. Immediate response: Uber software engineers are working on problem!


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

They must be working on it. Mine shows 240 trips, but in increments of 10 per page. There's a "Previous" and "Next" button under the list. There is a dropdown to display 10, 20, 50, or 100 trips at a time, but it isn't working; changing it from 10 just freezes the page.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

10/20/50/100 per page is working now, too.


----------



## pamela2001 (Aug 17, 2014)

Awesome, confirmed fix on my Chrome browser too, it is no longer limited to 10 most recent items. Yeah!
I still see a few issues with Dashboard (Mac Chrome browser), so I will open new thread "Partner Dashboard paging refresh issues" so we can close this original Dashboard thread regarding maximum limit of 10 events.


----------

